# Orlando Repticon Dec 15 & 16



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Who's going? Who's vending?

I'll have a bunch of frogs and culture supplies.

Wes will be there with his custom Euro-style tanks.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll be going. Looking forward to seeing Wes's tanks but don't think I'll be looking for any darts. Guess I'll see. I'd love a good deal on a breeding pair of D. azereus.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I thought about possibly driving up on Sunday to check it out.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

What are you going to have available?


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

I may be there sunday depends how the week goes


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

tarbo96 said:


> What are you going to have available?


Tincs, Auratus, Leucs, Yellow and Mint Terribs, FG vents, a single female Cristobal.

I'm sure Wes has frogs. 

Paul G is in Orlando, I know he has frogs available. I don't know if he'll be there.

I can use some springs, wingless melanos, and bean beetles; if anyone can bring some, please PM me.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

I won't have too many frogs....a few tarapoto froglets which DB members can have for a great price and _maybe_ a pair of 'Vulture Point' pumilio.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

What frogs/prices do you plan on offering? Going to post a list beforehand?



Reef_Haven said:


> Who's going? Who's vending?
> 
> I'll have a bunch of frogs and culture supplies.
> 
> Wes will be there with his custom Euro-style tanks.


----------



## Turningdoc (May 24, 2012)

Im hoping to go. I have cayo de aqua, cauchero, and cristobal pums (chattering driving wife crazy), azureus 3.2, infraalanis 2.1 and single orphans of superblue, panamanian green and black and a likely 1.1 highland green and bronze. Trying to make some space for thumbs and pygmy chameleons. If anyone from FL or GA is interested PM me as I don't want to offer w winter shipping involved.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> What frogs/prices do you plan on offering? Going to post a list beforehand?


Photos, prices, line information and ages are at website below.


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm going to try and make it. Any of you interested in some F1 pumilio? I've got two cristobals.. that are around 8 months old. I've also got 2 calling popa males.. and one uknown, I'm thinking it's a girl. They are around 6 months old.

I'm down to trade.. Looking for anything pumilio, or a calling male variabilis (nom)


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I won't be vending this show but if anybody wants any frogs I have I can make sure they are there.
Mature Saul Yellowback tincs, mature Cobalt tincs, juvie Cobalt tincs, and juvie Powder Blue tincs. Thats it.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Ill be there Saturday and will have 10 baby crested geckos, 4 baby gold dust day geckos , 
spectrum pygmy chameleons 2 males and a female , 3 female surname cobalts, and a pair of Rhampholeon acuminatus pygmy chameleons If anyone is interested.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Mike Akana and I will be there around 11 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I won't be making it to the Orlando Repticon this weekend but swing by T.R. Herp's table for a large selection of viv supplies, plants, and captive bred Uroplatus geckos.

https://www.facebook.com/TRHerp
The Responsible Herpetoculturist


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

How was the show??? I was going to go, but couldn't find the time.

If anyone is interested I have a male Nom. variabilis I am trying to trade for some thumbnails; nothing fancy vents would do or a some unsexed variabilis or really any others. Just dont want single frogs unless it is a calling red/orange basti (yeah right).


----------

